# Sharpening concave spokeshave blades



## BobD4950 (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for sharpening a concave spokeshave blade by hand? I tried using 1000 and 4000 slip stones but didn't get a very good edge. I thought about sandpaper on a dowel but maybe there is a better way.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Do ya have a grinder? If so, cut a circular piece of MDF that will fit on the bench grinder. After sharpening with the stones, put some green rouge on the perimeter of the trued MDF wheel (I kinda round the edge so it will follow the contour). "Buff" the edge with the rouged wheel. It'll give ya what you're lookin' for.
Bill


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a spokeshave but this might give you an idea.
Barr Quarten sharpening a scorp>


----------

